

Show HN: Instasaver- My latest weekend project - crgwbr
http://crgwbr.com/details/22/instasaver_a_nice_way_to_read_instapaper/

======
martharotter
This looks really cool, Craig! Signing up now, fantastic idea!

------
JonLim
Neat! I'll share with a few of my friends who use Instapaper.

------
destraynor
Very cool!

